# Looking for hunting closet ideas / pictures!



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am buying a new house in the next few months. It will be a ranch style with full size basement. I plan on finishing half or 3/4 and making the other half where I can set up my reloading benches, archery shop, and hunting closet. I want to frame in a walk in style closet with enough room for all of my hunting gear, clothes, waders etc. for all seasons (oh and some extra room for the future!). I'll probably put winter clothes, carhartt bibs, boots etc. in there as well. Does anyone have pictures of their closets / ways to keep organized? I plan on framing this in and having it be pretty basic, but would like the ability to make it look finished once the other half gets that far. What would you guys build the insides with so it's not just plain old 2x4's and plywood shelving. Or would you just paint?


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good luck, I have a whole upstairs that is mine to do with what I will once my two boys move out, one is 18 the other is 20 and I cant get them to leave, once they do I will not have any problem figuring out what to do with the space. I need Ideas on how to get them out of the house.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

randallss7 said:


> Good luck, I have a whole upstairs that is mine to do with what I will once my two boys move out, one is 18 the other is 20 and I cant get them to leave, once they do I will not have any problem figuring out what to do with the space. I need Ideas on how to get them out of the house.


My son is about to turn 18 and graduate in a few weeks. I've already told him that he can stay, but he has to pay rent. I figure I will start out cheap, but, with semi-annual rent increases, he will eventually decide that its cheaper to move out. Muhahahaha!!!! :wink:


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Cedar....

I dont own the house we live in now, or Id make one. the kits are kinda high though. but would be a great bug deterrent/cover scent.


Just an idea, I have no pics though.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't paint as it'll take a long time for the paint stink to go away.

David 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ZenBubba (Sep 15, 2011)

You might want to check out Home Depot or Lowe's . They've got quite a bit if cool stuff for closet storage. I wouldn't personally bother with finishing the inside of the closet. If I had some exposed 2 X 4s I'd just buy more stuff so you couldn't see them.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

any pictures?


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

I used cedar closet planeling in a camp bathroom. Here's a pic. Depending on the size of the closet it could get pricey to do the whole thing but you could do half like I did in the bathroom.


----------



## jigga (Nov 20, 2009)

you can buy 4x8 sheets of cedar plywood pretty cheap. its just like a cedar osb plywood, thats what i was going to use. but i had a cedar chest given to me so i got my hunting clothes in there instead


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmm i dont use a closet I use a rack to hold all of my gear.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

2x4 stud closet
outside drywall
inside cedar plywood
wire rack shelving


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

cbigbear said:


> I used cedar closet planeling in a camp bathroom. Here's a pic. Depending on the size of the closet it could get pricey to do the whole thing but you could do half like I did in the bathroom.
> View attachment 1338873


this looks good!


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

For shelving, drawers, and hanger space, I love the Easy Track system. Google it they are like California Closets but will save you a fortune. You get a very clean finished look and they don't break the bank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

Maui Rhino said:


> My son is about to turn 18 and graduate in a few weeks. I've already told him that he can stay, but he has to pay rent. I figure I will start out cheap, but, with semi-annual rent increases, he will eventually decide that its cheaper to move out. Muhahahaha!!!! :wink:


. That is the most awesome answer to that problem, I've ever heard... Im gonna use it! Thanks for the idea...


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

Amen


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*my mud-hunting room*

This is a small mud room i transformed into my hunting room. Its a space between the downstairs bathroom and the hallway that i had finished. I will post a bunch of photos it should give you a couple ideas. I used o small cloths rack to hang my gear on and i built a couple of shelves. For the bows i used four inch screws and i wrapped them with felt tape so they don't scuffle my bow limbs, strings, or cables. And i also threw in an old desk.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*more pics*

Pictures of the room


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*more pics*

Few more pics. Sorry if they are doubles.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*more pics*

Forgot the pics last time


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

use spanish ceader to line the closet for scent proofing.if ya paint use no-voc paint it don't stink after drying.


----------



## Blake Bennett (Nov 19, 2014)

I am going to purchase a plastic outdoor storage shed and use some shelving units and a clothes rack in it. I will also get some weather stripping to line the doors for a more air tight seal. I then have a little space heater and a whitetail'r ozone machine that I will use in it. I will plug them into a surge protector and then cut a whole for the wire and caulk it to keep it air tight. So it will be my own scent master box but a actual closet. I will try to post pictures when I start.


----------



## Blake Bennett (Nov 19, 2014)

Then when i leave for the field I will but them in a scentlok tote. They are rugged and won't rip like the big air tight bags I have used before. I think this will be a good set up/ process for next year.


----------



## Buckhunter28 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

Don't forget to leave room for the boot/wader dryer. Also make sure there is at least some ventilation/dehumidifying capability. Be sure to rough in electric for the closet-to-be. If you heat with oil keep everything away from the boiler. It would be the cats ***** if you could have a walk-out from the basement.


----------

